# Sky Offer



## GreiginFife (May 23, 2012)

Some of you may recall that  a couple of months ago I made the bold step of announcing that I work for a wee satellite broadcasting firm and that once of the perks is that I can sometimes get good offers for people. The offer back then was withdrawn due to some ..... abusing it and I said I would advise when it was being re-enabled. 
Well, I have been advised by a marketing colleague that this is due to restart on Friday (subect to confirmation) so thought I would give a heads up. 
From what I gather the deal is as follows; 
Free equipment (Sky+ HD) and install
Half price HD subs for 12 months
Half price on any package you choose for 12 months
Half price broadband and talk* subscription for 12 months

* You must have Sky Talk line rental for the talk offer (LR is Â£12.25 per month) 

You must not be a current subscriber (or have subscribed _in your name)_ within 12 months. 

Details on any existing customer offers (or whether these will exist) are yet to be confirmed. 

The rules of the offer have changes a little due to the abuse it suffered last time. 
If anyone is interested in this please PM me for what to do next. (If the offer is delayed I will update).

Mods please note, I am not selling anything here, I am merely using the privileges I have to help others to save during these tough times.


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 23, 2012)

I can vouch for this bloke. Saved me some pennies and am now watching this summer's golf in glorious HD. :thup:


----------



## GreiginFife (May 23, 2012)

Thanks Jon, glad you are enjoying the glorious HD


----------



## thecraw (May 23, 2012)

I'm actually considering binning my Sky as the monthly out going for repeats is pretty poor. Why can I not just have a Sky Sports package?


----------



## GreiginFife (May 23, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I'm actually considering binning my Sky as the monthly out going for repeats is pretty poor. Why can I not just have a Sky Sports package?
		
Click to expand...

I believe this is something that is being looked at in the face of the competition commission review...


----------



## AuburnWarrior (May 23, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I'm actually considering binning my Sky as the monthly out going for repeats is pretty poor. Why can I not just have a Sky Sports package?
		
Click to expand...

I'd actually go further and ask why SKY can't break their sports channels out further into SKY Sports football, SKY Sports Rugby, etc.  That way the customer could select one, two, three or all the channels rather than having to pay Â£20 a month for sports that they'll never watch.  I'd have the golf and cricket channels which, for example, would cost me Â£10 (Â£5) per channel.


----------



## ADB (May 23, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			I'd actually go further and ask why SKY can't break their sports channels out further into SKY Sports football, SKY Sports Rugby, etc.  That way the customer could select one, two, three or all the channels rather than having to pay Â£20 a month for sports that they'll never watch.  I'd have the golf and cricket channels which, for example, would cost me Â£10 (Â£5) per channel.
		
Click to expand...

I think you have answered your own question there AW - I guess they rely on the football to subsidise less popular sports such as the cricket.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 23, 2012)

Sky will be going belly up soon....too big a company .....out of control leadership
They are soooooooooooo last year.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 23, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Sky will be going belly up soon....too big a company .....out of control leadership
They are soooooooooooo last year.
		
Click to expand...

You keep hinting at this Doon, please fill me in on your insight as to how out of control the leadership is. Do you know who the leaders are (I'll give you a clue, it's not KRM...). Seems Sky have been so last year for about, oh I make it 23 years... So we'll pencil that corporate failure in for 2035 then shall we?
Is it a size issue? So companies like IBM, Glaxosmithklein, Astrazeneca, Microsoft, Apple and Samsung should be due imminent failure soon then. Interesting. 
Anyhow, to answer your question Auburn, to do that would require each "channel" to have it's own broadcast platform which would cost money to create and maintain. Meaning that it would become cost prohibitive from both a business and subscriber perspective.


----------



## Golfmmad (May 23, 2012)

I have Sky and it amounts to Â£63 per month. This includes all the sports, entertainment discovery etc, HD and multi room.

Was thinking this is too much to be paying each month as money is tight in these tough economic times.

So I pnoned Sky pleading poverty and said that I'm thinking of cancelling. She said ok, let's have a look at your account. Firstly we cancelled multi room, (daughter has now moved out).
Put me on hold and came back and offered a 25% discount on the rest which means the monthly charge is now only Â£42 and the offer will last for a year.

OK, it's not life changing but a step in the right direction. :thup:


----------



## Andy808 (May 23, 2012)

I had sky once and will never have it in my house again. Conning gits.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 23, 2012)

Look, the offer is there for those that want to have Sky that maybe can't afford the full rate. It's my attempt to help others. 
Sky is NOT a utility, it is optional.
If no one wants the offer then that's cool, but it's on the table for those that do.


----------



## Golfmmad (May 23, 2012)

Andy808 said:



			I had sky once and will never have it in my house again. Conning gits.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you say that?

They are providing a service, for that you have to pay.


----------



## Andy808 (May 23, 2012)

Golfmmad said:



			Why do you say that?

They are providing a service, for that you have to pay.
		
Click to expand...

I had sky for 10 years, paying them a fortune, then their gear started playing up so I asked for an engineer to visit to sort it out as it was unwatchable even when the weather was clear. I then got told it was going to cost me Â£65 for him to come out and sort the problem out. Having been with them so long, spending so much money with a full package + phone + internet (which they lied to me about to get me to have it) on a monthly bill in the region of Â£90 they still wanted Â£65 more from me. I have no problem paying for a service but I don't like being ripped off and sky did it on a regular basis.


----------



## connor (May 23, 2012)

When I finally move into my house end of the year or very early next year sky will be installed the day I pick up my keys. Had it since a kid and no way I'm goi with out it now


----------



## Scottjd1 (May 23, 2012)

You lot crack me up sometimes...

Someone who most of you probably dont know offers an opportunity to get something as a good deal, with no benefit to himself. And you want to use the thread to bad mouth the service being offered.



Thanks for the offer by the way, I already have it so cant take you up but maybe others will.

Cheers...


----------



## Golfmmad (May 23, 2012)

Andy808 said:



			I had sky for 10 years, paying them a fortune, then their gear started playing up so I asked for an engineer to visit to sort it out as it was unwatchable even when the weather was clear. I then got told it was going to cost me Â£65 for him to come out and sort the problem out. Having been with them so long, spending so much money with a full package + phone + internet (which they lied to me about to get me to have it) on a monthly bill in the region of Â£90 they still wanted Â£65 more from me. I have no problem paying for a service but I don't like being ripped off and sky did it on a regular basis.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, thought it must of been bad for you to say what you did.

Tell me to mind my own business, but is it worth giving them another try? :mmm:


----------



## Andy808 (May 24, 2012)

Golfmmad said:



			Fair enough, thought it must of been bad for you to say what you did.

Tell me to mind my own business, but is it worth giving them another try? :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I've quiet enjoyed having the extra money in the bank and  with the job I do really can't afford it anymore anyway. If we had missed it I would think about it, apart from the kids missing kids tv we haven't really noticed it being gone. 
If it's for you then great but sadly it's not for me anymore.


----------



## 3offTheTee (May 24, 2012)

Think people have a choice here. A guy is trying to help and gets slagged off. It is not his fault if we receive bad service. It you are not satisfied write to The CEO.

I have had Sky since 1989 when there were 2 Companies. I find the biggest problem is that they do not look after their existing loyal  customers who are unable to take up the offers. Similar to churning with The Banks'.

There is nothing for loyalty is this day and age


----------



## GreiginFife (May 24, 2012)

Andy808 said:



			I had sky for 10 years, paying them a fortune, then their gear started playing up so I asked for an engineer to visit to sort it out as it was unwatchable even when the weather was clear. I then got told it was going to cost me Â£65 for him to come out and sort the problem out. Having been with them so long, spending so much money with a full package + phone + internet (which they lied to me about to get me to have it) on a monthly bill in the region of Â£90 they still wanted Â£65 more from me. I have no problem paying for a service but I don't like being ripped off and sky did it on a regular basis.
		
Click to expand...

So you pay the BBC a license fee of Â£xxx.xx per year regardless of using their service, so if your TV broke down would you expect the BBC to replace it free? You have a warranty on electrical equipment, if YOU choose not to extend the warranty then you take your chance. If your TV, Microwave, DVD, XBOX etc break down out of warranty you want free replacements yeah? 
That's not how it works I'm afraid.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 24, 2012)

BTW, thanks to the guys that have realised what the intent of this thread was. 
As pointed out, I stand to gain nothing from this other than knowing that I may have helped others. 

Important line in OP was You must not have had Sky in the last 12 months _*in your name*_....
I can't explicitly say any more but I'm sure you guys know what I'm getting at here.


----------



## Andy808 (May 24, 2012)

3offTheTee said:



			Think people have a choice here. A guy is trying to help and gets slagged off. It is not his fault if we receive bad service. It you are not satisfied write to The CEO.

I have had Sky since 1989 when there were 2 Companies. I find the biggest problem is that they do not look after their existing loyal  customers who are unable to take up the offers. Similar to churning with The Banks'.

There is nothing for loyalty is this day and age
		
Click to expand...

I'm not slagging him off I'm just making the point the company isn't the best by a long way. 
As you say they dangle a nice big carrot for new subscribers and do nothing for the people they have got.  They did the same with my broadband. I spoke to them one September and they told me they would have their equipment in my exchange by Christmas so with the "free" 3 months then I would only be paying the Â£17 connect charge for a month or 2 at most then it would be Â£5 a month. BARGAIN!!
THREE YEARS later paying Â£17 a month for a service I was informed would only cost me Â£5 I was feeling a little agrieved. 
Again nothing to do with the OP he is working for them and trying to offer those who want it a great offer BUT there's nothing wrong with people posting their bad experiences as well it is a FORUM not a marketplace.


----------



## Andy808 (May 24, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			BTW, thanks to the guys that have realised what the intent of this thread was. 
As pointed out, I stand to gain nothing from this other than knowing that I may have helped others. 

Important line in OP was You must not have had Sky in the last 12 months _*in your name*_....
I can't explicitly say any more but I'm sure you guys know what I'm getting at here.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to be an idiot about this but you obviously work for sky and you say you stand to gain nothing from posting this on here, so what is your job with sky then?


----------



## GreiginFife (May 24, 2012)

Andy808 said:



			Sorry to be an idiot about this but you obviously work for sky and you say you stand to gain nothing from posting this on here, so what is your job with sky then?
		
Click to expand...

I'm a business analyst. Plain and simple. I get paid regardless of whether people take up this offer or not. 
So I gain nothing from it other than helping people that would like to be helped.


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 24, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			So you pay the BBC a license fee of Â£xxx.xx per year regardless of using their service, so if your TV broke down would you expect the BBC to replace it free? You have a warranty on electrical equipment, if YOU choose not to extend the warranty then you take your chance. If your TV, Microwave, DVD, XBOX etc break down out of warranty you want free replacements yeah? 
That's not how it works I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

My old sky plus box broke and I called sky and said i wasnt going to pay to get it fixed amd cancel my subs....i had a brand newsky plus hd box installed 2 days later free of charge. Who says they Dont look after their customers!


----------



## Captainron (May 24, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			My old sky plus box broke and I called sky and said i wasnt going to pay to get it fixed amd cancel my subs....i had a brand newsky plus hd box installed 2 days later free of charge. Who says they Dont look after their customers!
		
Click to expand...

Same happened to me and I was looked after really well. I LOVE sky and happily shell out the Â£50 or so for it each month. There are 4 of us in the house so it works out at around Â£12.50 each a month for an entertainment source which we use every single day. I would say that it is us that are ripping them off......


----------



## RichardC (May 24, 2012)

Cracking offer, and would have bit your arm off if you were 1 week earlier.

Have just upgraded to BT Infinity 2 and that required a new contract for the phone line, so unfortunately im out


----------



## GreiginFife (May 24, 2012)

RichardC said:



			Cracking offer, and would have bit your arm off if you were 1 week earlier.

Have just upgraded to BT Infinity 2 and that required a new contract for the phone line, so unfortunately im out 

Click to expand...

Cooling off period...?


----------



## RichardC (May 24, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Cooling off period...? 

Click to expand...

Being installed tomorrow, so would have had to give 48 hours notice to cancel the engineer


----------



## GreiginFife (May 24, 2012)

Ah no worries. Not sure how their programming stacks up to be honest. 
Infinity 2 sounds like a good product.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (May 24, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			My old sky plus box broke and I called sky and said i wasnt going to pay to get it fixed amd cancel my subs....i had a brand newsky plus hd box installed 2 days later free of charge. Who says they Dont look after their customers!
		
Click to expand...

THIS ^
I too did the same my old box kept freezing so phoned them to be told the usual about Â£70 or so for an engineer i acted surprised and told them to cancel all sky subscriptions , an Engineer round the next day brand new sky+ box and half price for next 3 months. They would rather keep you than lose you so doesnt cost them to give you things for FREE but it does cost them if you walk away.


----------



## Marshy77 (May 24, 2012)

not connected to this offer but it might be useful to people who already have sky.

I mainly watch sky for football and golf, every summer whilst the football season is finished I've always rung them up and told them to cancel it until the season ko's again, they always do you a deal to keep it switched on and just reduce your charges for June to August. Think this year they knocked it down by about half. Just a heads up if you want to save a bit of cash during the summer months.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 24, 2012)

Sydney,would you call that unethical trading?
The little old lady or dimwit would just have paid up.

I have to use Sky as I live in a very rural area.
I just have the basic package as life is for living.
I don't want to be sat in front of a square box for a third of my life.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (May 24, 2012)

Marshy77 said:



			not connected to this offer but it might be useful to people who already have sky.

I mainly watch sky for football and golf, every summer whilst the football season is finished I've always rung them up and told them to cancel it until the season ko's again, they always do you a deal to keep it switched on and just reduce your charges for June to August. Think this year they knocked it down by about half. Just a heads up if you want to save a bit of cash during the summer months.
		
Click to expand...

Did this last week cancelled espn and got my sky sports for half price for the next 3 months.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 24, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I have to use Sky as I live in a very rural area.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you _have_ to use Sky? Terrestrial broadcasts can be received in almost all rural areas. I think the governments DSO research showed that only something like 5% of the country would not be able to receive the digital services and most of those were Northern Scotland, North West Wales and some in England that have large moor areas and long distances between relay transmitters (which they have committed to resolve this year).


----------



## Wheyayeman (May 24, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## chrisd (May 24, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			You lot crack me up sometimes...

Someone who most of you probably dont know offers an opportunity to get something as a good deal, with no benefit to himself. And you want to use the thread to bad mouth the service being offered.



Thanks for the offer by the way, I already have it so cant take you up but maybe others will.

Cheers...
		
Click to expand...


Spot on Scott

I also got a deal recently which effetively gives me free HD


----------



## MDG (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up.

No idea why people feel the need to come on here and state they will never have Sky, they hate Sky etc etc. How strange...

I watch everything on SkyGo now so will call to cancel the TV package shortly and just take-up the SkyGo monthly ticket. I only watch SkySports, SkyNews and the occasional show on SkyAtlantic/SkyOne.


----------



## sev112 (May 24, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Why do you _have_ to use Sky? Terrestrial broadcasts can be received in almost all rural areas. I think the governments DSO research showed that only something like 5% of the country would not be able to receive the digital services and most of those were Northern Scotland, North West Wales and some in England that have large moor areas and long distances between relay transmitters (which they have committed to resolve this year).
		
Click to expand...


Ha ha ha 
Come to Wokingham  - always in the counties Top 5 most well off areas in the Sun / Star
And just down the road from the luxury of Bearwood Lakes
Can't get a telly signal and we have the slowest broadband speed in the world 
Civilisation eh ?
Also you cant get Talksport or %Live on a DAB radio ???  And that's in a postcode ares where you are supposed to be able to .
They talked about putting a communal telly and radio aerial on the biggest oak tree in the street !

And we are sub-urban rather than rural


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 24, 2012)

Last week I traveled through the Western Isles from Lewis to Barra with a vodaphone signal all the way.
Back home and it is off/on.

Greig we have a very poor terrestrial signal, we live in a valley on the edge of the Galloway Forrest, one of the UK's least populated areas.


----------



## Mr_T (May 24, 2012)

I love sky to bits, I watch most of the football, cricket, rugby, golf and like being able to watch entouarge on sky atlantic, couldn't live without it, thats weird about being charged Â£70 for a box to be fixed. I know when our sky box was playing up last year by mum just rang them up and they sent an engineer round 4 days later and replaced the box free of charge, can't complain really.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 25, 2012)

This deal is now live. 
If you have not had Sky in the last 12 months in your name, free equipment and install, half price for 12 months on subscription, HD package and BB & Talk subscriptions. 
For existing customers there are upgrade offers (full package half price upgrade) if you have the entertainment pack only. 
PM me for more info.


----------



## Wheyayeman (May 25, 2012)

Just got mine sorted this morning, so a big thanks to Greig for the opportunity and all his help today

Well worth doing :thup:


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 25, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Spot on Scott

I also got a deal recently which effetively gives me free HD
		
Click to expand...

I think we have the same deal. Great, isn't it?


----------



## GreiginFife (May 25, 2012)

Wheyayeman said:



			Just got mine sorted this morning, so a big thanks to Greig for the opportunity and all his help today

Well worth doing :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Happy to help. :fore:


----------



## GreiginFife (May 26, 2012)

Had confirmation today that this offer runs til June 22nd.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 27, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			So you pay the BBC a license fee of Â£xxx.xx per year regardless of using their service, so if your TV broke down would you expect the BBC to replace it free?
		
Click to expand...

Not a good analogy really... TV licence is a tax pure and simple same as a vehicle licence... It goes into 'the pot' from which the goverment supposedly provides the 'services' these licences are levied for...

Think though, from recent personal experience, Sky are finally waking up to the fact that good after sales service makes good business sense.... Way different to what they've been notorious for, in the past, a take it or leave it attitude... On that occassion I left it!


----------



## GreiginFife (May 28, 2012)

No, it wasn't really Steve, I just get a bit peeved at these guys who take a thread about giving guys who would like Sky but maybe can't afford it the opportunity of a decent offer at no benefit to myself and turn it into a bitch fest of how bad/evil/scum of the earth Sky are. 

As I said earlier, the offer is there for thems that want it or could benefit from it. 

But you are right, Sky in the early years was about getting the product to market first and then dealing with the fall out when it came. With long term targets being met for product it has allowed the business to focus on service and aftercare. This is why people such as myself specializing in Six Sigma and Process Improvement have been brought in to look at short falls and rectify over time.


----------



## USER1999 (May 28, 2012)

@Greig - I have an old skybox in the lounge, pre HD and pre Sky plus, running off an old dish. I have another box upstairs, Sky plus HD, running off a new dish. (apparently the two TVs are too far apart to run off the one dish).

I am paying for Sky HD multi room.

Should I expect Sky to upgrade the old box / dish for free, or is there some nominal charge (I don't really want to spend 100s on a new box and installation, but don't feel I am getting what I am paying for).


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 13, 2012)

Just a note to advise that should anyone be interested in this offer we have been advised of 23rd June as the closing date.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 3, 2012)

Rather than create another thread. Just to say that I have access to offer codes for anyone looking to take Sky that dont already have it. This is a perk of being an employee, I receive no benefit from this other than the opportunity to help my fellow forumers.
Details of the offer are pretty much as original post.

Please do not use this as a usual suspects Sky are terrible they did x,y or z to me. This is merely a thread to let people know I might be able to help them out if they would like.
Just drop me a PM if you would like info.


----------



## Bomber69 (Nov 3, 2012)

Can you reduce my current bill ?


----------



## thecraw (Nov 4, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Can you reduce my current bill ?
		
Click to expand...

On your salary you should be offering to pay my Sky subs!


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 4, 2012)

Are there any offers for existing customers available. I'm thinking of massively reducing my subscription as I have HD plus all channels, line, talk plan and broadband and Im Finding it a bit much.

Nothing wrong with the product or the service, purely a financial thing


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 4, 2012)

Sorry all, the offer codes I have been supplied are for new subscribers only.
My advice for those thinking of reducing your subscription is to call and speak to someone about it.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Nov 4, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Sorry all, the offer codes I have been supplied are for new subscribers only.
My advice for those thinking of reducing your subscription is to call and speak to someone about it.
		
Click to expand...

It works...majority of the time you get an offer that's the same price but has more packages. I got free line rental about 6 months ago.


----------

